# May Grandson and this potted training



## Ginger Smith (Aug 13, 2015)

I have never had a problem potty training my children when they where little but my grandson he is 2.5 will be 3 in January now he pees and poo in diaper but he will take diaper off wants too use potty he does but when we say lets put on underwear he refuse too wear them it like they are his blanket does not want too let go


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Is he in cloth diapers or disposable? All-in-one cloth diapers or some bulky cloth training pants might help with the transition so he feels secure like a diaper, but they don't have to keep buying them and he can wear it all day if he keeps using the potty, no worries about tearing them taking them off or anything. Good ones are expensive so finding used might be best, but if he's using the potty mostly and they keep up with laundry they won't need many. If they get soiled you just give it an extra prewash plus the regular wash. Running around naked can be an option too, early in potty training mine all needed quick potty access and being naked reminded them the diaper habit was over. Also taking them there at regular intervals, telling them it's time to go not asking the child, because they would deny they need to then 2 minutes later have an accident.


----------

